# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  لهجتنا الأردنية ..!!  أقلط جاي ..

## دموع الغصون

هالصورة لطشتها من بيج عالفيس عجبتني كتير حكيت بلطشها و بندردش شوي 



شو بتعرف من هالكلمات ؟؟ بتستخدم شي منهم بحياتك اليومية ؟؟
في كلمات أول مره بتعرفها أو ما عرفت معناها ...!! شو هيه ؟؟ 
كلمات ما عرفت معناها من هون ؟؟ 
كلمات جديدة مو موجودة هون حابب تضيفها ...

رح ندردش هون ونسولف بلهجتنا بعيداً عن الرسميات

----------


## محمد العزام

بستخدم كثير من هالكلمات 
بتحسيها لما تطلع تطلع من القلب 

يعني من غير اانذار بس بنفس الوقت اكثرها بيطلع مع كشرة 


بس بتجنن لما تطلع 

خاصة لما تحكي لواحد البين يطسك بحسها عن قنبله وانفجرت فيه

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد في كلمات بنسمعها او بنحكيها بس ما جاوبتني على الاسئلة يا محمد 

شو اكتر شي بتحكيه ؟؟ او بتسمعه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لهجه بتجنن وما احلاها بس بدك مين يفهم ويلتزم بلهجته ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعالي صديقه تعالي 
مو المهم نلتزم الاهم نعرفها 
خبرينا شو بتعرفي وشو ما بتعرفي 
وشو بتسمعي وشو ما سمعتي فيهم 
شو استغربتي منهم 
لحتى البقيه يعرفونا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا بعرف ،، سبعك و ولا حبّه ،، طفران ،، إنقلع ،، قطيعه 

والاغلب مابعرفه يعني في كلمات عنجد مابعرفها 

بعرف يـchـبحك  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

طفران كل الشعب الاردني بعرفها 

chيح مين ؟؟ شو يعني انا تقريبا عرفت اغلب الكلمات هون في كم كلمة جد حابه اعرفهم 
مشتهيه لاقي عضو  بعرفهم ليعرفني ياها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هاي من وين جبتيها ،، 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

هي يلي حكيتيها شو معناها الكلمة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كثير من هالكلمات مستخدمة وبتطلع بشكل عفوي
وبتفس الوقت في كلمات ومصطلحات جديدة لم اسمع بها 
احكيلك شغلة اذا لم تستخدم هذه الكلمات لا نعتبر اردنية لانها جزء من شخصية المواطن الاردني

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا ضد انه نستخدم بعض كلمات كتير 
لأنها هيه جزء من تراثنا مرتبطه بزمن معين 
لكن مع نعرفها اما انه نحكيها 
فلكل زمان حكيه وعصره و ستايله ضمن المجتمع والبيئه 
الصح لما ينحكو هالكلمات قدامنا نفهمهم همه تاريخنا و أصل وجودنا 
بس مو معنى حكيي نستغني عن كل الكلمات لكن نستخدم الانسب للزمان والمكان والشخوص

----------


## علاء سماره

ههههههههههههههههه
انا ما عرفت كلمتين 
هيزعية و مقنقف
مشكوره على التذكير دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*علاء اول شي يسلمو كتير على مرورك بما انك عرفتهم كلهم الا هالكلمتين في كم كلمة ما عرفتهم ممكن تحكيلي شو معناهم وانا بحكيلك شو يعني هيزعيه 
بضل في كلمة مجهوله لالنا شو رأيك ؟؟*

----------


## علاء سماره

ما شي انا موافق

----------


## دموع الغصون

اشبحك 
سويده 
هبرجت 
إمدوقس 
وطا
مزربة
اتنومس 
مقنقف 
ملّقت 
صلاحيه
طراد

هدول ما عرفتهم 

اما هيزعيه يعني قصة سولافه طويله عطيت الموضوع اكبر من حجمه - على ذمة يلي حكالي معناها - 

سامحني يا علاء رح غلبك 
بس انت تذكر عم تنشر ثقافه أردنية 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## علاء سماره

اشبحك : اكسرك او اعلقك
سويده : حبة البركة او الكمون
هبرجت : ولعت
ملقت : زاد الامر عن حدة
وطا : الارض
مزربة : المكان إلي بتنزرب بيه او بتنحبس فية
اتنومس : اتهنا او اتونس 
صلاحية : شربة المي
امدوقس : على حد علمي مش على بعضة
طراد ما بعرف

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله الله عليك يا علاء 
شو هالتفسيرات الحلوة 
مو طبيعي انت حلو كتير نعرف تراثنا ومصطلحاتنا القديمة 
يسلمو كتير كتير غلبتك معي 

ورح جيب معاني الكلمات يلي ما عرفناهم بس  لاسأل عنهم 

يسلمو اديك 

*

----------

